# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Floating floor over uneven timber floor

## occam

After lots of planning and preparations I started laying a floating floor - in the hallway, since there is no furniture to move there (which lets me stop and start over with minimum trouble).
Unfortunately, the existing timber floor is very uneven - typically higher at doorways.  Each existing floor plank seems to be reasonably flat, but there are differences from one plank to next.
I know that 3mm of 'unevenness' can be tolerated; but what about differences in slope, e.g. where a level surface meets a flat but sloping surface? What is the maximum permissible angle? Any differences in 'lengthwise' and 'across' angles (may determine which way to lay in other rooms)? 
I plan to use some filler to smooth out valleys - would 'Builder's Bog' be a good choice?
Rows of nails make sanding 'hills' a difficult proposition - any better suggestions?

----------


## 123

What brand of flooring are you using? for a good quality product the general tolerance is 3mm over 3m. in terms of the sloping part of the floor that sounds like it meets another section of the floor at a different angle, you could run into some trouble here, i would recommend that that you look at leveling this area off rather than asking the question of whether it would work like this.
 hope this helps you a little...

----------


## Larry McCully

A exelent soloution to your problem is leveling compond. It is widly used in filling voids and feathering out large variations in levels as you have.The lesser the gradiant the better. Feather it out as much as you can.  ARDUR z8 or k15 is a common product. You could even just use a tile bed sand and cement mix. Floating floors are designed to mask over lot of defects in existing flooring. Make sure that the existing floor is secure and no loose boards. Apply the leveling mix and after it is dry. install the underlay and floater.

----------


## Gaza

> A exelent soloution to your problem is leveling compond. It is widly used in filling voids and feathering out large variations in levels as you have.The lesser the gradiant the better. Feather it out as much as you can. ARDUR z8 or k15 is a common product. .

  thats the way we have done it, just make sure the ardit is the one that has latex used in place of water in the mix so its fleixble.

----------


## That Floor Guy

> thats the way we have done it, just make sure the ardit is the one that has latex used in place of water in the mix so its fleixble.

  Arditex by Ardex is the stuff Gaza's probably referring to :Redface:   http://www.ardexaustralia.com/pdf_prd/00220001.pdf 
Try and get some ventilation going when using it, I hate the smell of this stuff :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

> Arditex by Ardex is the stuff Gaza's probably referring to  http://www.ardexaustralia.com/pdf_prd/00220001.pdf 
> Try and get some ventilation going when using it, I hate the smell of this stuff

  yea thats right stinks like nothing else,

----------

